
Google may not have canceled its censored, spying Chinese search tool - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/04/black-budgets-are-us.html
======
greenyoda
Discussion of original source (Intercept article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303948)

HN Guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a post reports on
something found on another site, submit the latter."
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))

~~~
CharlesColeman
> Discussion of original source (Intercept article):
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19303948)

Three comments isn't much of a discussion. Per
[https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/), that submission never even
made it to the front page, while this one did.

~~~
sctb
OK, we've moved the comments there and boosted the earlier article up to the
front page.

------
FreakyT
Google's actions here aren't going to make a sliver of difference in terms of
what information is accessible from mainland China.

 _In a world where a censored, Chinese Google exists:_ If you have a VPN,
uncensored search with Google! If not, censored search with Google or Baidu.

 _In a world where a censored, Chinese Google does not exist:_ If you have a
VPN, uncensored search with Google! If not, censored search with Baidu.

It ultimately won't matter if it's Baidu, Google, or anyone else. The
censored/uncensored equation remains essentially identical in all scenarios.
Personally, I'd prefer censored Google over no Google at all.

